# stagger on timberline architectural



## Geeze (May 16, 2012)

gaf timberline hd says to use this stagger on a shingle with a 39 3/8 width:

row 1 - full
row 2 - remove 6"
row 3 - remove 11"
row 4 - remove 17"
row 5 - repeat pattern starting with full.

Why don't they recommend the staircase stagger going a few more rows (row 5 remove 23", row 6 remove 29"..)? 

It just seems more efficient, of course wtf do I really know about roofing...

Thoughts?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The directions are right on the bag of shingles.
As long as the butts are at least offset 6" and do not line up with the one directly above it, it will look and work fine.


----------



## Geeze (May 16, 2012)

My shingles don't have instructions on them so i got this off the web.

http://eliteroofingofnashvilledisas...berline_lifetime_application_instructions.jpg


Unless someone convinces me otherwise I'll probably keep staggering in pattern for another couple rows. Thanks.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

It is possible they do not want shingles shorter than that as end of row shingles.


----------



## Geeze (May 16, 2012)

ah, makes sense.

i guess it's what i feel comfortable with. 11" seems good to me to start a row with so I'll probably do this...

row 1 - full
row 2 - remove 6"
row 3 - remove 11"
row 4 - remove 17"
row 5 - use 17" cutoff from row 4.
row 6 - use 11" cutoff from row 3.
row 7 - full and repeat...


giving me lengths of the following for starters

1- 39"
2- 33"
3- 28"
4- 22"
5- 17"
6- 11"
7- 39"

Thanks fellas, and anyone else let me know if you're concerned with this pattern...


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

danpik said:


> It is possible they do not want shingles shorter than that as end of row shingles.


Yep :yes:
Since they lowered the weight and made them even thinner than they were before, they need more of the shingle on the roof. It will lead to more waste too. Win win for GAF.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

MJW said:


> Yep :yes:
> Since they lowered the weight and made them even thinner than they were before, they need more of the shingle on the roof. It will lead to more waste too. Win win for GAF.


Thats why I use Certainteed. Best quality shingle available here.


----------

